# The loop: free bottle of champagne on €50 spend



## Marion (16 Dec 2012)

Free bottle of Piper heidseidk champagne value (€33.95) when you purchase goods to value  of €50 online.

Www.theloop.ie


Must be purchased 48 hours before travel. Only one bottle per trip.

Fantastic value if you were going to be shopping anyway and buying the bubbly.

Got my Jo Malone fix sorted. 

Marion


----------

